# Werbeblocker laut BGH-Urteil zulässig



## Darkmoon76 (20. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Werbeblocker laut BGH-Urteil zulässig* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Werbeblocker laut BGH-Urteil zulässig*


----------



## Shalica (20. April 2018)

Seit Release ein treuer Begleiter, da können sie jammern soviel sie wollen


----------



## Spiritogre (20. April 2018)

Mir ziemlich egal, ich nutze eh meist "Newssammler" und keine einzelnen Webseiten um Nachrichten zu lesen. 
Bei Webseiten, die ich unterstützen möchte schalte ich den Addblocker aus, wenn die Seite akzeptabel dargestellt wird.


----------



## Batze (20. April 2018)

Statt gegen sowas wie AdBlock vorzugehen sollten die Herren da mal überlegen warum man sowas überhaupt nutzen muss. Bestimmt nicht weil hier und da mal ein Werbebanner zu sehen ist.


----------



## Xanbor (20. April 2018)

Dieses Urteil gefällt mir gut. Nächste Woche bekomme ich einen neuen PC, zwar noch mit Windows, aber natürlich mit Firefox, nebst Nosript und einem Werbeblocker. Zwar nicht Adblock - bei dem sich ja große Unternehmen einkaufen können, um auf eine "Whitelist" zu kommen und trotzdem angezeigt werden - aber einem Werbeblocker. Hach, wie fein.


----------



## huenni87 (20. April 2018)

Ich nutze mittlerweile selbst auf dem Handy Werbeblocker. Es geht einfach nicht mehr anders. Da machst du ne Seite auf, willst gerade was schauen, lesen etc. und zack geht ne Seite auf die du nicht wieder zu bekommst. Das Handy vibriert plötzlich, Videos starten einfach so und brüllen dich an usw.

Ich würde auf das extra Programm gerne verzichten, nur geht das mit der aufdringlichen Werbung mittlerweile echt zu weit.


----------



## Batze (20. April 2018)

huenni87 schrieb:


> .....Videos starten einfach so und brüllen dich an usw.


Das ist das schlimmste Überhaupt. Hast Kopfhörer auf, surfst auf eine Page und hast dann einen Hörsturz weil dich so ein automatisch ablaufendes Video mal wieder voll eines auf die Ohren gegeben hat.
Und dann sich beschweren warum man sowas wie AdBlocker nutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2018)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich nutze mittlerweile selbst auf dem Handy Werbeblocker. Es geht einfach nicht mehr anders. Da machst du ne Seite auf, willst gerade was schauen, lesen etc. und zack geht ne Seite auf die du nicht wieder zu bekommst. Das Handy vibriert plötzlich, Videos starten einfach so und brüllen dich an usw.


hmm, vielleicht mal weniger pron-Seiten besuchen... ^^      auf dem Handy oder Tablet hab ich so was nur ganz selten, ab und an bei Bild-Upload-Services oder so. Aber da kommt man an sich IMMER wieder raus, wenn man einfach die "zurück"-Funktion nutzt oder die aktiven Apps anzeigen lässt und den Browser wegwischt, also schließt. Und seit ich Norton fürs Handy habe, habe ich solche Fälle GAR nicht mehr gehabt, weil richtig "böse" Werbung gewarnt wird. Seriösen Website mit normaler Werbung bekommen dann trotzdem bei meinem Besuch ihre Mini-Vergütung, weil Norton kein Adblocker ist.


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2018)

Ich schalte meinen Adblocker auf Seiten, die unterstuetzen will gerne ab (unter anderem PCGames). Allerdings bin ich auch am ueberlegen mir einen Addblocker fuers Handy zuzulegen und zwar WEGEN PCGames. Ist das bei jedem so? Wenn man auf dem Handy ins PCGames Forum geht, dann ist oben halt ein Werbebanner, so weit so ok aber wenn man dann runterscrollt um Beitraege zu lesen, dann wir das Werbebanner ploetzlich fast so gross wie der Screen, scrollt mit und geht erst nach ca. 5-10 Sekunden weg. Da das bei jedem Seitenwechsel aufs neue passiert nervt das tierisch, vor allem wenn man nur schnell mal sehen will, was jemand vielleicht geantwortet hat oder so.
Auf dem Rechner habe ich das Problem nicht, aber auf dem Handy ist es wirklich uebel. Wegen solcher Geschichten installieren die Leute halt dann Addblocker.


----------



## schmoki (20. April 2018)

Wenn sie Artikel finanzieren wollen sollen sie sich halt nen anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen und nicht den Usern mit oft penetranter Werbung aufn Keks gehen.


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2018)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wenn sie Artikel finanzieren wollen sollen sie sich halt nen anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen und nicht den Usern mit oft penetranter Werbung aufn Keks gehen.



Naja, die alternative ist halt ne paywall oder so. Ich finde an sich ist die Finanazierung durch Werbung schon ein cooles Mittel um Inhalte fuer den Enduser umsonst anbieten zu koennen. Man muss halt nur das richtige Mass finden denke ich. Hab eigentlich nichts dagegen, wenn die Website mit irgendwelchen Bannern zugekleistert ist, solange die Inhalte nicht verdeckt werden und (wie bereits von einigen geschrieben) kein penetranter Sound im Spiel ist.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2018)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wenn sie Artikel finanzieren wollen sollen sie sich halt nen anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen und nicht den Usern mit oft penetranter Werbung aufn Keks gehen.



Genau! So wie zum Beispiel die Sueddeutsche. Da kostet das Online-Jahresabo nur €420 (vierhundertzwanzig), yeah!
Da ist der PCGames eigene Werbeblocker nichts als ein Peanut dagegen. 

Online-Werbung _wird_ immer übler. Als Tablets herauskamen war das super. Da reduzierte es sich von agressiver PC-Werbung auf Standbilder als Banner oder höchstens ruhig blendende Wechsel. Mittlerweile ist es aber auch damit eine Qual. Videos schieben sich zwischen die Zeilen, durch Lücken in der Seite laufen Anzeigen im Hintergrund... und das schlimmste daran, bis alles geladen ist springt dauernd das Layout rauf und runter. Super User Experience!
Werbung trotz/wegen Werbeblockern hat eine miserable Entwicklung hingelegt.

Ich sehe aber keinen Grund mich über das Urteil zu freuen, oder es gar zu feiern. Ganz besonders nicht bei diesem zwielichtigen Beklagten.
Das Ende vom Lied wird sein, dass hochqualitative Inhalte immer mehr hinter Bezahlschranken verschwinden. Übrig bleibt eine Menge Müll und die Öffentlich Rechtlichen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2018)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wenn sie Artikel finanzieren wollen sollen sie sich halt nen anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen und nicht den Usern mit oft penetranter Werbung aufn Keks gehen.


 Haben "sie", also die Kläger, denn _penetrante _Werbung geschaltet?  

Nebenbei ging es bei der Klage AUCH um die Tatsache, dass der Hersteller des Adblockers Geld von der Verlagen verlangt, damit die Werbung auf deren Seiten doch nicht geblockt werden. Das ist für mich schon ne ziemliche Abzocke, über die sich die Verlage&co durchaus ärgern dürfen...


----------



## Orzhov (20. April 2018)

Langsam müssten die Leute bei Springer es doch mal verstehen.

Es wird wohl schon seine Gründe haben wieso man nicht von den paid Artikeln alleine leben kann/will.


----------



## Drake802 (20. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei ging es bei der Klage AUCH um die Tatsache, dass der Hersteller des Adblockers Geld von der Verlagen verlangt, damit die Werbung auf deren Seiten doch nicht geblockt werden. Das ist für mich schon ne ziemliche Abzocke, über die sich die Verlage&co durchaus ärgern dürfen...



Es mag Abzocke sein aber die Existenz von AdBlockern haben alle Redaktionen selbst zu verantworten. Alle haben sie so viel Werbung geschaltet wie es nur geht. Besonders die Layer Werbung war wohl der Grund warum AdBlocker so beliebt geworden sind. Hätten die Cheffetagen nicht nur die Eurozeichen in den Augen gehabt dann hätten sie jetzt nicht das Problem! 
Daraus gelernt haben die meisten scheinbar immer noch nicht. Schaltet man den Adblocker mal aus, wird man immer noch mit nervtötenden Varianten von Werbung überrollt. 
Seiten wie ComputerBase scheinen dabei zu den wenigen positiven Ausnahmen zu gehören.

Was die "geschäftspraktiken" von Eyeo angeht wundert mich das Urteil aber schon etwas. Aber so lange es Alternativen gibt muss man das als Nutzer ja nicht untersützen. 
Ich habe im übrigen nicht nur uBlock sondern auch noch eine PI-Hole in einer VM am laufen. 



> ... ob durch Werbeblocker ein Eingriff in das Grundrecht der Pressefreiheit besteht.


Bei dem Satz konnte ich nur ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln. Was haben Adblocker mit der Pressefreiheit zu tun.
Vor allem sollte sich ganz besonders der Axel-Springer Verlag mit solchen äußerrungen vor sehen. Was die mit der Pressefreiheit anstellen, hat meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts mehr mit Demokratie zu tun! 
Ich habe eh den Eindruck das viele das Telemedia Gesetz gerne mal Ignorieren weils scheinbar keine Konsequenzen hat. Aber das ist nicht das Thema.


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (20. April 2018)

Adblocker sollten einfach alle auf ein "Opt-In" statt einem "Opt-Out" Prinzip setzen. Also standardmäßig erstmal Werbung anzeigen und nur auf Knopfdruck blocken. Bei den meisten Seiten bekommt man es dank Adblocker nicht mal mit ob die penetrante Werbung haben oder nicht und viele Seiten, die man beim googlen besucht bekommen auch nix durch den Besuch. 
Wenn dann wirklich eine Seite penetrant nervt, kann man immer noch den Blocker an machen.

Im Gegenzug sollten aber dann Seitenanbieter auf Seitenfüllende Banner, PopUps und Werbung mit Ton/Videos verzichten. Sonst endet der Teufelskreis nie.


----------



## Orzhov (20. April 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Es mag Abzocke sein aber die Existenz von AdBlockern haben alle Redaktionen selbst zu verantworten. Alle haben sie so viel Werbung geschaltet wie es nur geht. Besonders die Layer Werbung war wohl der Grund warum AdBlocker so beliebt geworden sind. Hätten die Cheffetagen nicht nur die Eurozeichen in den Augen gehabt dann hätten sie jetzt nicht das Problem!
> Daraus gelernt haben die meisten scheinbar immer noch nicht. Schaltet man den Adblocker mal aus, wird man immer noch mit nervtötenden Varianten von Werbung überrollt.
> Seiten wie ComputerBase scheinen dabei zu den wenigen positiven Ausnahmen zu gehören.



Einen Moment mal bitte. Hast du mal versucht in Betracht zu ziehen das sich mit "Journalismus", als vereinfachender Oberbegriff, immer schwerer Geld verdienen lässt? Ab einem bestimmten Punkt lohnt es sich nicht mehr auf mehr Qualität zu setzen, da es sich nicht genügend auf den Absatz bzw. die Aufrufe auswirkt. Dazu kommt das die Branche zumindest hierzulande scheinbar nicht wirklich gut mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Monetarisierungsoptionen umzugehen weis.


----------



## huenni87 (20. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, vielleicht mal weniger pron-Seiten besuchen... ^^      auf dem Handy oder Tablet hab ich so was nur ganz selten, ab und an bei Bild-Upload-Services oder so. Aber da kommt man an sich IMMER wieder raus, wenn man einfach die "zurück"-Funktion nutzt oder die aktiven Apps anzeigen lässt und den Browser wegwischt, also schließt. Und seit ich Norton fürs Handy habe, habe ich solche Fälle GAR nicht mehr gehabt, weil richtig "böse" Werbung gewarnt wird. Seriösen Website mit normaler Werbung bekommen dann trotzdem bei meinem Besuch ihre Mini-Vergütung, weil Norton kein Adblocker ist.



Glaub mir, wenn es doch solche Seiten wären, könnte ich mir irgendwie ja selbst die Schuld dafür geben. Solche Dinger bekommt man aber mittlerweile selbst in manchen Foren, Newsseiten. Man klickt auf einen Artikel und sieht schon mal ein Werbebanner. Alles noch Ok. Selbst wenn zwischen den Absätzen dann nochmal ein Banner dazwischen hängt ist mir das egal. Aber wenn ich in Vollbild Werbung bekomme, die dann so aufgeht das ich sie nicht mehr zu bekomme ohne auf sie drauf zu klicken oder eben Pop-Ups öffnen die man nicht zu bekommt außer den Browser zu schließen, dann geht das zu weit. Viele Webseiten stehen den von dir angesprochenen Seiten mittlerweile in nichts mehr nach. Nur eben das ich ständig was gewinne statt das mir ein Abenteuer angeboten wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2018)

Ohne Werbeblocker wäre das Internet für mich nicht mehr genießbar, da hätte ich keinen Bock mehr. Zumal ja mittlerweile auch viel Mist über Werbebanner übertragen wird.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass dadurch die Seiten auch bedeutet schneller laden. Wenn es den ganzen Mist nicht laden muss, dann ist alles viel schneller da.

Bei manchen Seiten, die ich mag, stell ich aber manchmal den Werbeblocker ab, um sie zu unterstützen.


----------



## Amelius01 (20. April 2018)

Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Werbung. Mein Adblocker ist eigentlich immer aus, außer bei Seiten, die es vollkommen übertreiben.

Mir ist ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass ich, wenn ich ausgeloggt bin mehr Werbung bekomme, als wenn ich eingeloggt bin.


----------



## batesvsronin (20. April 2018)

Ich nehm mittlerweile auch ublock, weil Adblocker mir zb auf Spiegel.de Werbung fürs schnelle Abnehmen zeigt. Seriöses Whitelisting ist das nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (20. April 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei manchen Seiten, die ich mag, stell ich aber manchmal den Werbeblocker ab, um sie zu unterstützen.



Das habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Ich bin bereit für Produkte und Dienstleistungen mit Geld zu zahlen, aber nicht mit Daten.


----------



## cht47 (21. April 2018)

Ich habe seit über 10 Jahren Adblocker im Einsatz, auch auf Smartphone. Wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat das einen nichts dauerhaft aus dem Bild anspringt, wild blinkt oder gerade dann unter der Maus erscheint wenn man klickt fühlt sich das surfen im Netz gleich doppelt so gut an. 
Von mir aus können sie alles hinter eine Paywall setzen. Dann zahle ich halt Geld dafür oder suche mir eine kostenlose Alternative / die gibt es immer.. aber Werbeblocker ausschalten.. nicht mal für PCGames (ist leider auch viel zu aufdringlich, habs mal einen Tag versucht).
und wenn eine Seite mit Anti Adblocker nervt, wird halt der Anti Adblocker gesperrt.. der Verlag hat nicht mehr alle Tassen beisammen. Urheberrechtsverletzung weil in Code eingegriffen wird.. so ein quatsch.. es wird lediglich die Ausgabe gefiltert. 
Bei manchen Werbungen sollte man lieber die Betreiber verklagen. Spam und Werbesendungen sind verboten, warum nicht auch Werbung auf Websiten? Oder es sollte wie bei Cookies sein, erst kommt eine Frage ob man Werbung sehen möchte um die Seite zu unterstützen.. und erst dann darf die überhaupt angezeigt werden..


----------



## Schakar (21. April 2018)

Spammt eure Seiten nicht mit WerbeMÜLL zu, dann brauchen wir keine Add-Blocker.

Und wenn ich schon wieder "Pressefreiheit" lese bekomm ich das kotzen!
Den Begriff MISSBRAUCHT ihr (die Presse) doch eh nur noch um alle möglichen KRIMINELLEN Handlungen zu rechtfertigen!

Was ist eigendlich aus den PresseMÖRDERN von Lady Diana geworden, die sie wie ein tolwütiges Tier in den Tot gehetzt haben???? Erst noch 100 Fotos von der verblutenden Frau machen und dann flüchten. Denn den Notruf hat keiner dieser angeblichen "Jurnalisten" gewählt!

!!!! Pressefreiheit ja, ABER NICHT UM JEDEN PREIS !!!!
Wenn ihr (die "Presse") wollt, dass ich 100 GB MÜLL laden muß um 3 Zeilen Info zu sehen >>> DELETE BOOKMARK!


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Schakar schrieb:


> Spammt eure Seiten nicht mit WerbeMÜLL zu, dann brauchen wir keine Add-Blocker.
> 
> Und wenn ich schon wieder "Pressefreiheit" lese bekomm ich das kotzen!
> Den Begriff MISSBRAUCHT ihr (die Presse) doch eh nur noch um alle möglichen KRIMINELLEN Handlungen zu rechtfertigen!


a) Hauptsache AUFREGEN!
b) Vielleicht solltest du noch mal nachlesen, was "Pressefreiheit" bedeutet und welch hohes Gut das ist.
c) Gegen den Mißbrauch durch die Presse gibt es den Presserat - dessen Rügen allerdings zugegebenermaßen witzlos sind. Hier könnte, sollte und müßte man nachbessern, damit Schundblätter wie Bild nicht auch noch stolz darauf sein können, mit ihrem Menschen verachtenden Geschreibsel möglichst viele Rügen sammeln zu können.
d) Hauptsache aufregen! UM JEDEN PREIS!!!!!


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Ich verstehe Online Werbung auch gar nicht. 
Ich persönlich habe noch nie über ein Werbebanner einen Kauf getätigt und behaupte einfach mal, daß meine Käufe, die durch das bloße Ansehen von Werbebannern unterstützt wurden, sich nicht mal im einstelligen Prozentbereich befinden - spontan würde ich sagen, daß Werbung im Internet schlicht* gar keine* Auswirkung auf mein Kaufverhalten hat - abgesehen von Anzeigen zB für Spiele, die ich mir sowieso holen wollte und wo ich dann über die Werbung erfahren habe, daß es sie jetzt zu kaufen gibt.

In meinen Augen ist das völlig verschwendetes Datenvolumen.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (21. April 2018)

Das die Presse so oder so nur Müll von sich gibt, sei einmal dahingestellt. Es gibt so viele Themen über die bewusst falsch berichtet wird um die Bevölkerung zu lenken und oder geld zu verdienen. (Syrien, Russland, glyphosat, Luftverschmutzung, Umweltrichtlinien, Wärmedämmung) - Journalismus ist nur mittel zum Zweck.

Ich bin auch vollkommen pro addblocker, weil das einfach Dimensionen angenommen hat die unglaublich sind.

Wenn durch fehlende Werbeeinnahmen wirklich Verlage pleite gehen, ist das halt so weil sie nicht richtig gewirtschaftet haben. 

Entweder finanzieren sie sich über pay to read artikel, Abos usw. Wie früher die Zeitschriften die man gekauft hat oder sind von irgendwelchen sponsoren/Spendengeldern finanziert.

Eine Reduktion des Angebots würde uns doch sogar gut tun. Es gibt nur eine Handvoll Inhaber die alle ich wiederhole alle Zeitungen/Magazine in Deutschland auflegen.

Die heulen einfach nur weil denen einige tausend euro an gewinnen durch die Lappen gehen.

Also Kontra Quantität und pro Qualität.


----------



## Jerec (21. April 2018)

Axel Springer Produkte / Websites einfach MEIDEN !!! So einfach ist das


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2018)

ExigeS2RGB schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Themen über die bewusst falsch berichtet wird um die Bevölkerung zu lenken und oder geld zu verdienen. (Syrien, Russland, glyphosat, Luftverschmutzung, Umweltrichtlinien, Wärmedämmung) - Journalismus ist nur mittel zum Zweck.



LÜGENPRESSE!!!!


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2018)

Schakar schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon wieder "Pressefreiheit" lese bekomm ich das kotzen!
> Den Begriff MISSBRAUCHT ihr (die Presse) doch eh nur noch um alle möglichen KRIMINELLEN Handlungen zu rechtfertigen!
> 
> Was ist eigendlich aus den PresseMÖRDERN von Lady Diana geworden, die sie wie ein tolwütiges Tier in den Tot gehetzt haben???? Erst noch 100 Fotos von der verblutenden Frau machen und dann flüchten. Denn den Notruf hat keiner dieser angeblichen "Jurnalisten" gewählt!



Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft verachtenswerte Paparazzi mit seriösen Journalisten oder?


----------



## Batze (21. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft verachtenswerte Paparazzi mit seriösen Journalisten oder?



Man muss aber auch sehen wer diese Paparazzi teilweise bezahlt, da sind nämlich auch Seiten dabei die als "seriös" gelten. Da nehmen sich Klatschpresse und die anderen nicht unbedingt viel. Was die Auflage und damit auch die Einnahmen erhöht wird genommen.


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sehen wer diese Paparazzi teilweise bezahlt, da sind nämlich auch Seiten dabei die als "seriös" gelten. Da nehmen sich Klatschpresse und die anderen nicht unbedingt viel. Was die Auflage und damit auch die Einnahmen erhöht wird genommen.



Es ist halt echt wichtig zu wissen wer sich sein Arschloch bleichen und wer wen hinter einem Getränkemarkt irgendwo in Hollywood gefickt hat.


----------



## Drake802 (21. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Einen Moment mal bitte. Hast du mal versucht in Betracht zu ziehen das sich mit "Journalismus", als vereinfachender Oberbegriff, immer schwerer Geld verdienen lässt? Ab einem bestimmten Punkt lohnt es sich nicht mehr auf mehr Qualität zu setzen, da es sich nicht genügend auf den Absatz bzw. die Aufrufe auswirkt. Dazu kommt das die Branche zumindest hierzulande scheinbar nicht wirklich gut mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Monetarisierungsoptionen umzugehen weis.


Natürlich weiss ich das guter Jornalismus finanziert werden muss. Mittlerweile verhält es sich in der Presse aber ähnlich wie bei Steam. Es sind zu viele und es wird zu viel "mist" Produziert. 
Ich finde es zunehmend schwerer herauszufinden welche Artikel guter (neutrale) Jornalistischer Arbeit entspricht oder einfach nur manipulativer Schrott ist. 
Leider scheint lezterres immer häufiger vor zu kommen.

Es macht aber kaum einen Unterschied ob Besuer einen AdBlocker benutzen oder die Seite wegen der überhand nehmenden Werbung meiden. Einnahmen generiert keins von beiden. Der Besucher mit AdBlocker kann jedoch wenigstens noch als Besucher gezählt werden.

Wenn die Branche nicht mit den Monetaresierungsoptionen umgehen kann dann ist das aber nicht das Problem des Kunden. Wenn ein Einzelhändler pleite geht weil er mondpreise verlangt kann der die Schuld auch nicht auf den Kunden schieben. 



Worrel schrieb:


> a) Hauptsache AUFREGEN!
> b) Vielleicht solltest du noch mal nachlesen, was "Pressefreiheit" bedeutet und welch hohes Gut das ist.
> c) Gegen den Mißbrauch durch die Presse gibt es den Presserat - dessen Rügen allerdings zugegebenermaßen witzlos sind. Hier könnte, sollte und müßte man nachbessern, damit Schundblätter wie Bild nicht auch noch stolz darauf sein können, mit ihrem Menschen verachtenden Geschreibsel möglichst viele Rügen sammeln zu können.
> d) Hauptsache aufregen! UM JEDEN PREIS!!!!!


Wie wichtig Pressefreiheit ist kann jeder sehen der sich mit der Entwicklung in totalitären Staaten beschäftigt. Das Problem ist aber das die Presse immer öfters nicht neutral berichtet oder sogar absichtlich Beiträge (zumindest meist im TV) so manipuliert das sie einer bestimmten Meinungsrichtung entsprechen. Meiner Meinug nach ist das genau so Schädlich für eine Demokratie wie die Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit. 

zu c): Und genau darin liegt meines erachtens das Problem. Die Strafen für einen missbrauch müssten viel höher sein! Sind sie aber nicht! Ohne empfindliche Strafen macht doch jeder was er will. 

Ganz besonders weil die Presse einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf Demokratische Entscheidungen ist es durchaus ein legetimer Grund sich aufzuregen wenn die Presse zunehmend nicht mehr neutral berichtet.

Wärend der Lootbox Disskusion haben sich einige darüber aufgeregt das es doch wichtigerres geben würde. Ich denke das Thema "neutrale" Presse ist tatsächlich wichtiger.




Bonkic schrieb:


> LÜGENPRESSE!!!!


Nur weil die AFD dieses Wort unberechtigt geprägt hat bedeutet das nicht das da nicht was dran ist.
Lügen ist hier auch das falsche Wort.  Geziehlt manipulieren trifft es schon eher. Natürlich nicht immer und überall. 

Als Beispiel für so ein Vorgehen kann man die Einstellung vieler gegenüber Beziehern von Hartz 4 sehen. Besonders der Axel-Springer Verlagt und die RTL Group zeigen Hartz 4 Bezieher als faule, fette schmarotzer die in ihren siff buden hocken und keine Lust haben zu arbeiten. Es gibt solche Leute, das stimmt. In der Regel sind viele aber sehr bemüht wieder eine Arbeit zu bekommen. Die Gezeigten fälle sind oftmals Menschen die durch die permanente Existenzangst und die massive gängelung krank geworden sind und die Hoffnung und/oder Perspekive verloren haben eine Menschenwürdige Arbeit zu finden.
Das wird natürlich gerne verschwiegen weil man sie ja sonst als Opfer einen Menschenunwürdigen Systems sehen könnte und nicht mehr als den ekelhaften Schmarotzer der sich auf Kosten des hart arbeitenden Menschen ein schönes Leben macht. 

Und das ist bei weitem nicht das einzige Beispiel. So eine gezielte Manipulation kommt leider auch nicht selten bei den Öffentlich rechtlichen TV sendern vor. Zumindest ARD und ZDF haben Formate die nichts anderres machen als verzerrte Fakten zu zeigen.


----------



## SphinxBased (21. April 2018)

Aussperren können die mich ruhig.Das ist ja mein Begehr da ich deren aufdringliche Werbung eben NICHT sehen will.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2018)

Ich benutze EIGENTLICH keine Werbeblocker.
Ob die Werbung ihren Werbezweck erfüllt ist mir egal. Aber es geht mir darum, dass dadurch Geld für die Betreiber rausspringt, damit die Page weiterhin existiert. 

Aber seit ich hier über den Webbrowser ins Forum muss, ärgere ich mich extrem ab der unagepassten Werbung, welche das Navigieren zu einer Qual machen.
Und ja, ich hab das schon gemeldet.


----------



## Batze (21. April 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Es macht aber kaum einen Unterschied ob Besuer einen AdBlocker benutzen oder die Seite wegen der überhand nehmenden Werbung meiden. *Einnahmen generiert keins von beiden. *Der Besucher mit AdBlocker kann jedoch wenigstens noch als Besucher gezählt werden.


Das siehst du leider ein wenig falsch. Eine Werbeagentur zahlt umso mehr je Größer die Besucher Basis der Page ist. Eine Seite mit 5000 Besuchern pro Stunde generiert demzufolge wesentlich mehr Werbeeinnahmen durch eine Agentur als eine mit nur 50 Besuchern pro Stunde. Deshalb gibt es ja auch auf den meisten Pages (auch sehr oft  hier auf PCG) die von solcher Art der Werbung Geld generieren vollkommen irreführende Header, um eben Besucher anzulocken.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel für so ein Vorgehen kann man die Einstellung vieler gegenüber Beziehern von Hartz 4 sehen. Besonders der Axel-Springer Verlagt und die RTL Group zeigen Hartz 4 Bezieher als faule, fette schmarotzer die in ihren siff buden hocken und keine Lust haben zu arbeiten.


Ich dachte, wir jeden von seriösem Journalismus ... und da kommst du mit Springer und RTL an ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. April 2018)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine höhere Instanz hier anders entscheidet. Das Verarbeiten von html-Code zwecks Darstellung von Webseiten ist einzig und allein Sache des Browsers und damit des Nutzers. Es ist also ein völlig normaler Vorgang hier individuell zu entscheiden, wie und was ich sehen will und keinesfall irgendwie ein Cheat oder Hack. Der Seitenbetreiber kann lediglich Vorschläge anbieten, wie sein Content präsentiert werden soll. Wenn er darüber bestimmen will, muss er sein Angebot als PDF zum Download anbieten.

Und zur moralischen Dimension des ganzen: Solange der Seitenbetreiber nicht für Schäden haftet, die von Malware verursacht wird, die über Werbung Dritter auf seiner Seite verteilt wird, wäre ich schön blöd, meinen Werbeblocker zu deaktivieren. Der ist heutzutage wichtiger als ein Virenscanner.


----------



## Schakar (21. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft verachtenswerte Paparazzi mit seriösen Journalisten oder?


Sie ALLE bezeichnen sich doch als "Presse" und schrein permanent "Pressefreiheit", sobald man nicht nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt!

Oder willst du die Bild als "seriöse" (LOOOOOOL) Journalisten bezeichnen? Typen wie die Bild beauftragen doch die Paparazi!!!!

Die ganze Aufregen kommt doch nur, weil sich jemand traut mal nicht zu machen, was die wollen.
MIMIMI die Addblocker Leute war pöse zu uns HEUL HEUL.

Ist doch genau der gleiche Mist wie bei den Datenkraken. Wir alle werden ZWANGSENTEIGNET!!!
Was WIR wollen interesiert die Presse und Datenkraken doch nen scheiß!!


----------



## Drake802 (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir jeden von seriösem Journalismus ... und da kommst du mit Springer und RTL an ...


Ich habe hier nur ein sehr Populäres Beispiel genannt. Es gibt aber auch durchaus Formate die eigentlich Seriös rüber kommen wollen dann aber nur sehr einseitig berichten. 
Wie mein Beispiel aber Zeigt, scheint auch offensichtlich unseriöse Presse sehr effectiv zu wirken. Offensichtlich scheinen dann doch nicht so viele zu wissen das AS und RTL alles anderre als glaubwürdig sind.
Wäre die Berichterstattung zum größten teil sicher seriös, würden wir nicht darüber Disskutieren müssen.



Batze schrieb:


> Das siehst du leider ein wenig falsch. Eine Werbeagentur zahlt umso mehr je Größer die Besucher Basis der Page ist. Eine Seite mit 5000 Besuchern pro Stunde generiert demzufolge wesentlich mehr Werbeeinnahmen durch eine Agentur als eine mit nur 50 Besuchern pro Stunde. Deshalb gibt es ja auch auf den meisten Pages (auch sehr oft  hier auf PCG) die von solcher Art der Werbung Geld generieren vollkommen irreführende Header, um eben Besucher anzulocken.


So was in der Art habe ich doch geschrieben. 
Um es verständlicher auszudrücken was ich meine ... 
Würden AdBlocker verboten, dann würden sicher nicht wenige soche Seiten meiden die zu aggresiv werben. Ein Seitenbetreiber ist also immer noch besser dran mit einem Besucher der einen AdBlocker nutzt als wenn dieser Besucher auf Grund der Werbung ganz weg bleibt. 
In einem Punkt muss ich dir aber zum teil Wiedersprechen. Werbung wird je nach Vertrag meist pro 1000 fiews bezahlt oder pro Klick (zumindest war das mal so). Nicht angezeigte Werbung wird auch nicht vergütet. Auch wenn die Vergütung pro 1k fiews bei hohen Besucherzahlen höher ist, macht das bei blockierter Werbung keinen Unterschied. Nicht angezeigte Werbung wird auch nicht vergütet. 
Der Seiten Betreiber bekommt nur aus den Besuchern die sich die Werbung freiwillig an tun eben etwas mehr heraus.

Das es für den Seitenbetreiber trozdem ärgerlich ist wenn ein großteil der Besucher einen AdBlocker benuzt ist ja klar.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Schakar schrieb:


> Sie ALLE bezeichnen sich doch als "Presse" und schrein permanent "Pressefreiheit", sobald man nicht nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt!
> 
> Oder willst du die Bild als "seriöse" (LOOOOOOL) Journalisten bezeichnen? Typen wie die Bild beauftragen doch die Paparazi!!!!


Na das nenn ich mal eine hieb- und stichfeste Argumentationskette:
Weil Bild von sich selbst behauptet "Presse" zu sein, ist das ein Grund, direkt alle die sich "Presse" nennen, zu kritisieren. 

Ne, is klar. Das ist genauso sinnvoll wie:
_Uwe Boll macht Scheißfilme, also müssen alle Filme scheiße sein._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2018)

Schakar schrieb:


> Ist doch genau der gleiche Mist wie bei den Datenkraken. Wir alle werden ZWANGSENTEIGNET!!!
> Was WIR wollen interesiert die Presse und Datenkraken doch nen scheiß!!



Beim Rumheulen sind immer schnell sehr viele dabei.
Eine Lösung vorzuschlagen ist dann aber schon ein anderes Kaliber.
Wie soll man denn in der heutigen "Alles-ist-gratis"-Gesellschaft hochwertigen Journalismus machen?
Woher soll das Geld kommen, für all die Leute, die Beschäftigt werden müssen?

Vieles, was man auf Portalen zu lesen ist, ist zusammen"geklaut" von Seiten, welche noch Erfolg haben und entwedr hinter einer Paywall sind, 
oder noch genug Leser haben, dass die Werbeeinnahmen der Banner reicht.

Wie sieht denn Dein Vorschlag aus?
Du bist ja, Deinem Avatar zu urteilen kein Onlineabonent, der hier für Werbefreies surfen monatlich was abdrückt.
Ich auch nicht, lass die Werbung abre über mich ergehen.
Eine der "berühmtesten" Page, welche "dank" Werbeblocker zu Grunde ging, war Gametrailers.com.
Ich trauere da heute noch ein paar formaten nach.


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir jeden von seriösem Journalismus ... und da kommst du mit Springer und RTL an ...



Wo fängt für dich denn seriöser Journalismus an?


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wo fängt für dich denn seriöser Journalismus an?


Deutlich jenseits von Bild und RTL.


----------



## Batze (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Deutlich jenseits von Bild und RTL.



Ist klar, aber zähl doch mal bitte was auf, das war wohl eher die Frage von Orzhov


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Deutlich jenseits von Bild und RTL.


Dann nenn uns doch bitte konkrete Verlage, oder Publikationen die deiner Meinung nach seriösen Journalismus betreiben.



Batze schrieb:


> Ist klar, aber zähl doch mal bitte was auf, das war wohl eher die Frage von Orzhov


Batze hats verstanden.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Batze hats verstanden.


Stimmt natürlich: Ich muß so doof sein, daß ich deine Frage nicht verstanden habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Kann_ ja gar keinen anderen Grund geben, warum ich da nicht konkret drauf geantwortet habe.

Zum Beispiel:
- Es hat nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun und bringt diese in keinster Weise weiter.
- Wenn ich jetzt eine konkrete Publikation nennen würde, würde irgendwer irgendwas ausgraben, womit sie sich die vermeintlich weiße Weste beschmutzt haben und hätte sich so ein schönes _"Sieh mal, wie doof der Worrel ist, daß er denen auch diesen Scheiß geglaubt hat"-_Vorurteil gebastelt, daß nicht das Geringste mit der Realität zu tun haben muß. Und ich hab keine Lust, mich für solche Vorwürfe dann auch noch rechtfertigen zu müssen.
- Möglicherweise habe ich auch gar kein bevorzugtes Presse Medium und kann daher eine solche Frage einfach gar nicht beantworten.


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich: Ich muß so doof sein, daß ich deine Frage nicht verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es hat etwas mit dir als Diskussionsteilnehmer und als Mensch zu tun. Dabei geht es mir nicht darum ein ad hominem zu konstruieren, sondern einfach nur dich etwas besser einschätzen bzw. kennenlernen zu können. Falls dich jemand basierend auf dem was du liest angreifen weißt du selber wie du damit umgehen kannst. Wenn ich dich als Diskussionsteilnehmer besser kenne kann ich deine Argumente möglicherweise besser verstehen, was dann wiederum der Diskussion helfen würde und deswegen mit ihr zu tun hat.

Ich fang jetzt einfach mal an. Ich konsumiere gerne einen Mix bestehend aus Welt, N-TV, RT, FOX, CNN und ARD.


----------



## Celerex (22. April 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich schalte meinen Adblocker auf Seiten, die unterstuetzen will gerne ab (unter anderem PCGames). Allerdings bin ich auch am ueberlegen mir einen Addblocker fuers Handy zuzulegen und zwar WEGEN PCGames. Ist das bei jedem so? Wenn man auf dem Handy ins PCGames Forum geht, dann ist oben halt ein Werbebanner, so weit so ok aber wenn man dann runterscrollt um Beitraege zu lesen, dann wir das Werbebanner ploetzlich fast so gross wie der Screen, scrollt mit und geht erst nach ca. 5-10 Sekunden weg. Da das bei jedem Seitenwechsel aufs neue passiert nervt das tierisch, vor allem wenn man nur schnell mal sehen will, was jemand vielleicht geantwortet hat oder so.
> Auf dem Rechner habe ich das Problem nicht, aber auf dem Handy ist es wirklich uebel. Wegen solcher Geschichten installieren die Leute halt dann Addblocker.



Geht mir auf PCG ganz genauso, deshalb ist das eine der wenigen Seiten, auf der mein Addblocker aktiviert ist. Ich bin der letzte Mensch, der sich über Werbebanner oder dergleichen aufregt, aber was die PCG da macht, ist echt das Letzte. Teilweise wird die Werbung dann so groß skaliert, dass das „X“ gar nicht erst angeklickt werden kann und sich die Werbung auch nach ein paar Sekunden nicht schließt. Dann darf man das Forum komplett neu öffnen und hoffen, dass nicht die gleiche Werbung erneut kommt. Sorry, aber man sollte seine eigene Webseite schon soweit im Griff haben, dass man Besucher nicht auf die Nerven geht. Andere Seiten schaffen es schließlich auch.


----------



## Xanbor (22. April 2018)

Ich habe hier oft, zur Zeit wieder sehr oft, das Problem, dass ich im Forum navigiere, der Text kurz angezeigt wird und mein Bildschirm dann vollkommen weiß ist. Seit gestern Nachmittag ist das wieder schlimm, manchmal hilft vier, fünf Mal neu laden, mal gebe ich dann nach dem 10. Mal entnerft auf. 

Naja, nächste Woche, PC, Firefox mit uBlock, NoScript und dann dürfte es dann damit gewesen sein.


----------



## Kwengie (23. April 2018)

seit dem die megaaufdringlinchen WerbeLayer eingesetzt worden sind, benutze ich Werbeblocker und es ist oft schwierig, diese aufdringliche Werbung wegzuklicken, da das Schließen-Button versteckt ist und oft eine Frage erscheint, ob ich die Werbung wirklich schließen wolle.


----------

